# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts

## cohen1

Ik heb al heel veel jaren last van hooikoorts en slik het hele jaar aerius ik wil zo graag iets anders maar mijn dokter zegt dat dit het beste is en is dat ook zo.Hennie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cohen1,

Heb je zelf het idee dat Aerius goed voor jou werkt? Als je zelf het idee hebt dat deze medicijnen niet goed werken voor je hooikoorts zou ik dat gewoon even voorleggen aan de desbetreffende arts.

We hebben ook een speciaal artikel over hooikoorts : http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5074 Misschien de moeite waard om te lezen? Wie weet kun je er iets nuttigs uit oppikken.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb er nu ook weer last van en ik krijg ook Aerius pilletjes. Die helpen mij altijd goed.

----------

